# Canberra's.....



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2009)

Right....a new thread!  So far I only know that the PR.9 will be wearing the colours of the No. 13 Squadron, most likely from when they were based on Cyprus and Malta in the 60's.
As for the bomber and fighter versions, it's all open and anything goes....


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2009)

Do the B.20 as a RAAF 2 sqn bird in Vietnam  they look something like this File:English-Electric-Canberra-l.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2009)

Jan, that colour pic I sent you of the 13 Squadron bird was a PR7, externally similar to the B2.
I'm getting some more stuff together on the intruders, and other Canberra types/units,which I'll send as soon as it's complete.


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

It might be fun to build one of them as an early RB57












Airframes said:


> Jan, that colour pic I sent you of the 13 Squadron bird was a PR7, externally similar to the B2.
> I'm getting some more stuff together on the intruders, and other Canberra types/units,which I'll send as soon as it's complete.


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2009)

That would be different, rather than the later, black(?) B57's commonly modelled. Nice pic C.


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Airframe ! - yes, Silver prototype or early production would be cool, as long as you could get a sufficiently realistic silvery spray / enamel.

Some silver sprays / enamels can look a bit like Christmas Gone-wrong .... I know now there are so many more paints available for finishing plastic display models - may be even from car parts shops too ? (even Halfords)

Vietnam Era - I think some B57s were painted 'junglist style' in Nam. That might look good too.

NB: However, I think the Canopy was really very different by then - more long and thin 2-crew tandem style.




Airframes said:


> That would be different, rather than the later, black(?) B57's commonly modelled. Nice pic C.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2009)

Such an awesome plane.


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

RAAF

The Aussies were in Nam too, of course, flying Can's that were a lot more along the Brit lines and hence maybe easier to model in this case

The RAAF Canberra in Vietnam


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

Old Jets Still Flying - Cans and Meteors !!


Of course some versions are still flying to this day (I believe)

NASA - B-57 Still Going Strong at 59

And there are still some Meteors flying too - for Martin-Baker (even older jets)

http://www.martin-baker.co.uk/getdoc/075f013d-447b-4987-b2a7-1684d2d6bc9d/The-Chalgrove-meteors-_2_.aspx


----------



## Wildcat (May 30, 2009)

Cromwell you'll be interested to know that the Temora Aviation museum in Australia has both a Meteor and Canberra in airworthy condition.

Photos by Rob Fox
source Temora Aviation Museum


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

Hiya Wildcat

That IS interesting

Some restorers say that older jets are as easy if not easier to maintain as, say, a spitfire or mustang

Are these planes actually flown or just kept in flyable condition ?





Wildcat said:


> Cromwell you'll be interested to know that the Temora Aviation museum in Australia has both a Meteor and Canberra in airworthy condition.
> 
> Photos by Rob Fox
> source Temora Aviation Museum


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, I just looked and it confirmed my question - read first, ask questions later


BTW did you read this *"the wooden fin fitted to the UK built machines"* - for the Canberra !!

WHAT ? Wooden Fins ?? 





Wildcat said:


> Cromwell you'll be interested to know that the Temora Aviation museum in Australia has both a Meteor and Canberra in airworthy condition.
> 
> Photos by Rob Fox
> source Temora Aviation Museum


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

One more thing :

I always thought that the RAAF had the right idea with the Sabre - fitting 2 30mm Cannon Sidewinders

Nice !!

The US could have used that power in the Korean war as I understand that the 50s were just too light weight and slow against the Mig 15s






Wildcat said:


> Cromwell you'll be interested to know that the Temora Aviation museum in Australia has both a Meteor and Canberra in airworthy condition.
> 
> Photos by Rob Fox
> source Temora Aviation Museum


----------



## pbfoot (May 30, 2009)

Cromwell said:


> One more thing :
> 
> I always thought that the RAAF had the right idea with the Sabre - fitting 2 30mm Cannon Sidewinders
> 
> ...



The USAF did use some 20mm Sabres in Korea it was a trial thing and they mixed the birds in with the 50cal versions as not to give away the fact the 86's were 20mm armed


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2009)

Believe it or not, I actually owned a complete Canberra for a couple of days!
After the Falklands conflict of 1982, there were a small number, 6 or 8 IIRC, laying up at the BAe airfield at Salmsebury, in Lancashire, UK, where they'd been refurbished and prepared for an export order to Argentina. Of course, the 'Falklands' kyboshed this, and the aircraft stood there until around 1987 or '88, when they were disposed of. As they had already, technically, been sold, the company, being Government owned, couldn't actually re-sell them, nor could they give them away. So, to get around the problem of half a dozen unwanted, ageing jet bombers sitting on the pan at the BAe field, they were offered to interested museums, preservation groups and so on, for the princely sum of, if my memory serves me, £1 !! This was the 'administration fee' to cover the paperwork! The problem was, there was a strict, and tight, time limit in which the aircraft had to be moved, which, of course, meant by road, as none of these had permits to fly, nor was it likely that type-rated crews would be found to fly them, even if they were airworthy after standing so long in the open.
Anyway, as BAe was one of my clients at the time, I bunged in my £1, and reserved one of the beasts! Of course, there was no way I had the time, or the means or expertise, to dismantle and move the aircraft, so I let a local garage, which had a small, private aircraft collection, have the Canberra!
Hopefully it's still standing behind the garage, with other 1950's and '60's jets. I moved from the area soon after, and haven't had a chance to go back to see if 'my' Canberra is still alive and well. I'd like to think it is!


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

BTW is this going back to the old discussion of unreliable US made 20mm cannon ? There is some discussion here in quite a lot of detail :-

CANNON, MACHINE GUNS AND AMMUNITION

Brownings Never Die !

It is also interesting that the Brit Army recently bought some 50 cal Brownings for use in Iraq - what a gun !

Same design for, what, 75 years now ?




pbfoot said:


> The USAF did use some 20mm Sabres in Korea it was a trial thing and they mixed the birds in with the 50cal versions as not to give away the fact the 86's were 20mm armed


----------



## Cromwell (May 30, 2009)

I have heard of 'Scrappage' (horrible made-up word) - but this is something else !

I also heard you could get Sea Harriers minus radar for a song - ditto Jaguars 

Terrible waste of public money - but then MPs know all about that one (ahem)




Airframes said:


> Believe it or not, I actually owned a complete Canberra for a couple of days!
> After the Falklands conflict of 1982, there were a small number, 6 or 8 IIRC, laying up at the BAe airfield at Salmsebury, in Lancashire, UK, where they'd been refurbished and prepared for an export order to Argentina. Of course, the 'Falklands' kyboshed this, and the aircraft stood there until around 1987 or '88, when they were disposed of. As they had already, technically, been sold, the company, being Government owned, couldn't actually re-sell them, nor could they give them away. So, to get around the problem of half a dozen unwanted, ageing jet bombers sitting on the pan at the BAe field, they were offered to interested museums, preservation groups and so on, for the princely sum of, if my memory serves me, £1 !! This was the 'administration fee' to cover the paperwork! The problem was, there was a strict, and tight, time limit in which the aircraft had to be moved, which, of course, meant by road, as none of these had permits to fly, nor was it likely that type-rated crews would be found to fly them, even if they were airworthy after standing so long in the open.
> Anyway, as BAe was one of my clients at the time, I bunged in my £1, and reserved one of the beasts! Of course, there was no way I had the time, or the means or expertise, to dismantle and move the aircraft, so I let a local garage, which had a small, private aircraft collection, have the Canberra!
> Hopefully it's still standing behind the garage, with other 1950's and '60's jets. I moved from the area soon after, and haven't had a chance to go back to see if 'my' Canberra is still alive and well. I'd like to think it is!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Maybe should build a "Terry Can" then....?  The Cans for night intruder missions like those from the No. 3, 14, 16, 88 and 213 Squadrons looks cool, black lower and green/grey upper fuselage, not to mention the all black of some of them! 8)
Any ideas what the FS number is for that one....FS:36314, FS:26270 and FS 26173 for the grey, FS:16064 for the green, I take it that the black is the usual Night Black, FS:37038 right?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Not a bad cockpit as such, but somewhat simple panels, miss some instrument detail...





















Trying to make sense of Airfix to Vallejo colours....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2009)

With some careful painting and drybrushing you can turn it into something special Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Will do my best old chap....with all you guys help, how can I fail? 8) Just need some decent cockpit pics.



Edit: Found this cockpit from an Hypescale build, it's the CA's crate.....gives me at least some colous to work on.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2009)

That's more or less right Jan, although there were differences between bomber/PR/Intruder, and the control column yoke should be more semi gloss black, with a bit of paint wear all around. As mentioned in our phone chat, I'll try and get some cockpit shots for you, unless Gary (GeeDee) can do us a favour at Cockpit Fest this year? I doubt I'll be able to get there if my Jeep is sold.
BTW, Harriers were going for around £7,500, delivered, by air (!), at a little extra. These were GR3's. The Jaguars were around the same price, less engines and avionics I believe. A Jaguar has just 'gone' on E-Bay for £15K. The guy I used to do the Corporate Days for was going to buy a couple of each, but left it too late, as he was also bidding for more armoured vehicles.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

Riiight.....after a lengthy debate on wire with Terry, I've decided to do as follow:

Canberra PR.9, No. 13 Squadron.
Canberra B.2/B.20/B.65/B(I)6, No. 213 Squadron, Bruggen, Germany, 1969.
Canberra B(I)8, still do be decided.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2009)

Ho ho, loads of tiny stencil decals I see! That'll keep you out of the pub for a while! Er, no, it probably won't!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2009)

True old chap. I can do either of two things,

1. I take the Canberra with me to the pub and do the decals there.
2. I take the pint/dram with me home.


----------



## Cromwell (May 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> That's more or less right Jan, although there were differences between bomber/PR/Intruder, and the control column yoke should be more semi gloss black, with a bit of paint wear all around. As mentioned in our phone chat, I'll try and get some cockpit shots for you, unless Gary (GeeDee) can do us a favour at Cockpit Fest this year? I doubt I'll be able to get there if my Jeep is sold.
> BTW, Harriers were going for around £7,500, delivered, by air (!), at a little extra. These were GR3's. The Jaguars were around the same price, less engines and avionics I believe. A Jaguar has just 'gone' on E-Bay for £15K. The guy I used to do the Corporate Days for was going to buy a couple of each, but left it too late, as he was also bidding for more armoured vehicles.



Oh well, let's buy a couple of Jags and a GR3 and start our own little COIN airforce for hire to the nearest South American Despot

... and delivered by air - that would churn up the lawn a bit, wouldn't it ?


BTW 2 Questions Mr Airframe !!

1. What do you do for a living please might I ask ?

2. How much for a Sea Harrier FA2 (aka FRS2 which sounded a lot better imho)


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2009)

Hi Cromwell. To answer your second question first, I'm not sure if the MoD released the Sea Harriers for disposal by tender through the normal invited/registered 'buyers' channels, but I'll try to find out. The Harrier GR3's went at such a relatively low cost because they were old airframes, having been in service for over 30 years!
For a living? Regretably, I'm 'retired' due to disability. However, at one time I was in the military (SF), followed by a career in the photographic and printing trade. After redundancy, and at 'that age' where finding another, equivalent full-time job is near impossible, I started a small business to market my Avaition paintings, drawings and profiles etc. This was seriously affected by a certain high-street framing company going t*ts up, owing me a fair amount of money, and followed soon after by the crippling effects of Rheumatoid Arthritis. Until just over a year ago, I was involved in military themed Corporate Entertainment days, and similar events, including S.A.S. 'experience' and 'survival' weekends, and also did some after dinner talks, and lectures/demonstrations on small arms. The former I had to cease, as the Arthritis progresed, but the latter I still manage to do occasionally, and, fortunately, I am still able to paint and draw, albeit with greater difficulty.
Hope that answers things?


----------



## Cromwell (May 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hi Cromwell. To answer your second question first, I'm not sure if the MoD released the Sea Harriers for disposal by tender through the normal invited/registered 'buyers' channels, but I'll try to find out. The Harrier GR3's went at such a relatively low cost because they were old airframes, having been in service for over 30 years!
> For a living? Regretably, I'm 'retired' due to disability. However, at one time I was in the military (SF), followed by a career in the photographic and printing trade. After redundancy, and at 'that age' where finding another, equivalent full-time job is near impossible, I started a small business to market my Avaition paintings, drawings and profiles etc. This was seriously affected by a certain high-street framing company going t*ts up, owing me a fair amount of money, and followed soon after by the crippling effects of Rheumatoid Arthritis. Until just over a year ago, I was involved in military themed Corporate Entertainment days, and similar events, including S.A.S. 'experience' and 'survival' weekends, and also did some after dinner talks, and lectures/demonstrations on small arms. The former I had to cease, as the Arthritis progresed, but the latter I still manage to do occasionally, and, fortunately, I am still able to paint and draw, albeit with greater difficulty.
> Hope that answers things?




Yes that is a full and interesting answer indeed. 

*I am so sorry to hear about your struggles komrad, so please read the following In Detail !!!*

Health : I have had issues for many years but found the Watercure regime VERY EFFECTIVE - I am not joking. PLEASE GIVE IT A TRY friend !

*Water Cure 2*

I also use Activite - Collagen Hydrolysate by any other name - which works Really Well too - go take a look please for your sake !

*Arthrovite - Home Page*

NB: this is NOT B/S - I too have struggled with action injuries [including a badly smashed elbow, nose and knee]

I also do these Exercises too each day which also Really Help

*Power Fitness*


Even with joint problems you can try and have a go at these a little bit each day.


Please please please do take note of the above - it really is not b/s it honestly helps.

Matthew


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Mathew. I do try to take various exercises, in order to keep things 'moving' as it were. I have tried virtually everything going, and will never 'poo poo' any suggestions, if they have even the slightest chance of helping. This condition, now 'officially' recognised as a 'disease', is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, and is particularly hard to accept (or was) having been so supremely fit and active up the the age of 45, when it first struck. Almost cetainly as a result of past injuries and jungle infections, BTW.
It has progressed so muvh over the last year or so, that my Specialist Consultant has finally been able to gain approval to prescribe the new 'wonder drug', Humira, which is self-injected every two weeks. this is so expensive, at around £12,000 PA I believe, that the 'Powers that Be' will only authorise it, or so it seems, as a last resort.
Fortunately, after using it now for 2 months, it seems to be taking effect, and it's not so difficult, or agonisingly painful, to get around, although, of course, the damage already done will never repair itself. I'll still have a permanently locked right knee, and my left hand will still only function at about 30%, or less, being totally inflexible (volunatrily) in the fingers, with my right hand being about 90 to 95% 'normal'. But, I'm still alive, and (almost) kicking, and otherwise healthy.
There are a heck of a lot of people worse off than me, so I can't complain, but it would be nice to be able to walk in the hills again.


----------



## Cromwell (May 31, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Mathew. I do try to take various exercises, in order to keep things 'moving' as it were. I have tried virtually everything going, and will never 'poo poo' any suggestions, if they have even the slightest chance of helping. This condition, now 'officially' recognised as a 'disease', is something I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy, and is particularly hard to accept (or was) having been so supremely fit and active up the the age of 45, when it first struck. Almost cetainly as a result of past injuries and jungle infections, BTW.
> It has progressed so muvh over the last year or so, that my Specialist Consultant has finally been able to gain approval to prescribe the new 'wonder drug', Humira, which is self-injected every two weeks. this is so expensive, at around £12,000 PA I believe, that the 'Powers that Be' will only authorise it, or so it seems, as a last resort.
> Fortunately, after using it now for 2 months, it seems to be taking effect, and it's not so difficult, or agonisingly painful, to get around, although, of course, the damage already done will never repair itself. I'll still have a permanently locked right knee, and my left hand will still only function at about 30%, or less, being totally inflexible (volunatrily) in the fingers, with my right hand being about 90 to 95% 'normal'. But, I'm still alive, and (almost) kicking, and otherwise healthy.
> There are a heck of a lot of people worse off than me, so I can't complain, but it would be nice to be able to walk in the hills again.




*Please go back and look at Water Cure 2 and also look at Collagen Hydrolysate*

There are people on the Watercure site who can help you - it is part of why we all get ill, honestly.

Also : Collagen Hyrdolysate can actually help re-build cartilage - no joke


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

Excuse me Cromwell,but now I would like to ask you a question. 
Are you going to contribute here or you want to sell exercises or something like that? For your reiminder advertising and trading here is forbiden and punished by banning.


----------



## Cromwell (May 31, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Excuse me Cromwell,but now I would like to ask you a question.
> 
> Are you going to contribute here or you want to sell exercises or something like that? For your reiminder advertising and trading here is forbiden and punished by banning.




You have mis-read me

I am NOT advertising - This stuff is ALL FREE (pretty much) - and also these sites are NOT mine, they are in the public domain, that is all.


*NB: I was trying to help Airframe with his profound and unfortunate struggles*


I was only sharing what worked with me, having had similar problems.


Sustained Physical Pain is a terrible thing and I wanted to help out, that is all


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

For a such help you can use the Private Message option.And I would suggest it very much. This thread is for Lucky13's Canberra model and all infos on that are appreciated here the most but hi-jacking rather not.Please think it over.


----------



## Cromwell (May 31, 2009)

Wurger said:


> For a such help you can use the Private Maessage option.And I would suggest it very much. This thread is for Lucky13's Canberra model and all infos on that are appreciated here the most but hi-jacking rather not.Please think it over.



Fair comment - I think what happened was that I was chatting with Airframes and one thing led to another re health and background

So ... anyhow, from now on it is happy Canberra Modelling for all


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2009)

Chatting is nothing wrong even here on the forum but provided that it is concerning a thread.What is more I doubt Airframes would like to fall into a public debate about his helath problems. I'm still encouraging you in using PMs.That's all.


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2009)

Where were we Lucky...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well.... 
To get back on track about that Canberras (no harm done though ), I've found that Model Alliance have quite a few sets for different versions....8) Xtradecals have a some as well.
Airfix comes with the decals for a No. 213 Squadron in Germany in '69 as already mentioned, *WT319*, will see if I can swap that for another airframe, *WT313*, if there ever was one....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Plenty more at Welcome to Air-Britain8)

A No. 16 Squadron B(I)8, XM263...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice stuff Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks old chap! Keep digging..... Try to find out if I can replace the Airfix No. 213 Squadron B(I)6 WT319 decals and do WT313 instead..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

May present to you....No. 213 Squadron, B(I)6 WT313. Plenty of 13's there, eh? 8)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's a good Canberra website! THE ENGLISH ELECTRIC CANBERRA


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice old bean. Although I'm not interested in bombers and jet planes generally.I must say that the one looks great with the RAF camo scheme.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree old boy! I really like those in camouflage and black lower fuselage, not to mention those all black ones, they REALLY look the business! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2009)

Wey Hey! You found '313 - great stuff! And a cockpit shot, well done mate. Gary (Geedee) is going to try to get some shots at Cockpit Fest for you (and me!) and post them. He's also going to do a separate thread on the 'Fest, so should get some good stuff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Jolly decent of the old chap don't you know! When is this binge in cockpits? Yup, WT313 from No. 213 is a must what! 13's.... Still caught in the middle with the B(I)8, leaning towards the No. 88 Squadron and their pet snake.... Wonder if they had an all black 'Can....8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2009)

The 'Fest is in a couple of weeks. Was hoping to get there, but looking doubtful. If you get to my place in July, we could go to Newark mueum then, they have 2, possibly 3 Cans, plus lots of other nice stuff, and can open them up buy arrangement!
I'll try to find a black '88' B(I)8 for you.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 1, 2009)

*South African Canberras*

Might make an interesting change ? - see also Cockpit Shots on this site :-

The South African Air Force


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice link. THX for posting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

A nice Canberra kit collection.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2009)

Three is the magic number...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2009)

Three plus ten I thought.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2009)

Washed the parts for the B(I)6 today. Wanted to start on the Lightning, but I lost against myself in arm wrestling.... No. 213 Squadron, WT313.....here she comes!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2009)

'One Three, clear take off, runway two seven. Wind one fife, zero niner, no conflicting traffic.'
'Roger. Rolling, One Three'.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2009)

'Ok crew....buckle up!'


Tried it this way old bean.... Dark with some black mixed in. Will give it another light dusting tomorrow and post some pics.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2009)

Okey Dokey.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 3, 2009)

Ever considered an Argentinian scheme for the Canberra ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

That would be a challenge, just as well as a Aussie and a Kiwi one or USAF or Swedish or...or.  Would be cool to have the No. 13 Squadrons PR.9 in High Speed Silver (right Terry?), the B(I)6 in black and camouflage and the B(I)8 all black. 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

A simple question, did all the B(I)6's carry the quadruple 20mm pod underneath, did this particular machine WT313 carry it? If not, I'm thinking of doing her with her bomb bay doors open and loaded up... What colour are the bombs and the missiles?


----------



## Geedee (Jun 4, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Wey Hey! You found '313 - great stuff! And a cockpit shot, well done mate. Gary (Geedee) is going to try to get some shots at Cockpit Fest for you (and me!) and post them. He's also going to do a separate thread on the 'Fest, so should get some good stuff.



I am / will indeed. Look at this link and you will see that there are a couple of 'Cranberries ' attending, one of which is new to the event. I will get shots of tyhose that are there and post what them on a new thread. If, you guys want full size shots, PM me after the event and let me know which ones you want copies of.

I also have some interior shots of one that was used at BD for ejector seat trials !

http://www.newarkairmuseum.org/newsItem.php?id=85


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Much obliged kind Sir! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

Gary, you are da man! Thanks a billion mate, and just get what you can, as you can, including a Jaguar, Lightning........
Only kiding mate (ish!). It's very good of you to help out mate, just wish i could make it. Daft thing is, Jan, myself and Rochie might ne able to get to Newark in early July - not sure yet though!
Jan, the B(I)6, as you know, was the 'stop-gap' Intruder, and had the gun pack fittd as required for ops. The pic I've seen of 313 don't show the pack, so why not have that one as a 'bober', and the B(I)8 with the gun pack? I think I might have found a pic of an all black one BTW.
Live bombs were normally Dark Green (like the camouflage colour) with semi-gloss black tail units and fins. There would be a red stripe around the body, just back from the nose, upon which would be stencilled the type, weight and explosive filling, in white. Inert, or prcatice bombs, would have dark blue bodies, again with semi-gloss black rear section and fins. I'm fairly sure I've got some pics of 'iron' bombs from the period(s), so let me know when you need them, or have a rooy through my library/files/ piles of cr*p when you come down!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Did the seats today....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good old boy. It's a pity the rear part of the cockpit can't be fully seen really, as there's room for lots of scratch-built bits and pieces.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers old fruit! Did a tad more....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Rather spiffing, what?! Jolly good show old boy! And that's with my 'scratch' method eh? Turned out well old chap.
Darn! Going to have to get myself a Canberra now. You've done it again haven't you? Set me off, trolling down to the LHS, to buy yet_ another _kit, which will sit on a shelf waiting for all the other projects to be finished before being built...I..er..doh!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looking good Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Much obliged old bean! Yup! Thanks to your tip....bask in the spotlight old chap! The thing is though, you won't see a blasted thing of the rear cockpit!  Just the "stick" and the pedals to add...

Cheers C-Man!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to say I'm very impressed with your work old chap! You might see a bit if you leave the entrance hatch open. Of course, you could always cut out the escape / ejector seat hatch above the nav station - pretend there's some major servicing going on, such as the seats about to be removed for servicing?


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Cheers old fruit! Did a tad more....
> 
> A jolly old rib-tickler dear boy - top-hat tip-top !
> 
> It must be Tiffin time


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you kindly Sir! Is he trying to put crazy ideas in me noggin'?  Still have to decide what squadron for the B(I)8. Would like to do an all black machine. Question is though if No. 88 Squadron (leaning toward doing that squadron) flew any black Canberras with the snake on the tail, or just camouflaged ones, with the same tail markings....

Did you know that they had a live snake mascot named Fred Aldrovandi?

"Fred flew with the Sqn on trips to Gibraltar and was reported to be - fine as long as he could snooze in the sun on the bomb-aimer's mattress. No anoxia problems even at 40,000ft! "

Whos said that modelling isn't educational with all the research?



Cromwell said:


> A jolly old rib-tickler dear boy - top-hat tip-top !
> 
> It must be Tiffin time



Thank you frightfully old chap, much obliged! Must be tiffin time, Terry the old sock is fannying around with the kettle and a dram...


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

What Ho Lucky !

Fritz has got a Jolly-old Orange Canberra - typical of the Hun what ? I should Jolly Well Say So !


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

Just for the heck


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

RECON Resource

Canberra PR9 

There are some great pics and info on the Recon PR9 Cannie

It really was (and I suppose is) a much better plane than I ever gave it credit for.

Shame it was phased out


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice pics there. Yep, nice looking aircraft the PR9, and had a heck of a long service. Must have been a bit lonely and dark in the nose though!
I see one has been reading the same web-site info old boy, judging by ones comments re the old slithery invertabrae.
I'm fairly sure 88 used all black Cans at one time, just got to find some pics of the bilghters. Actually old bean, one thinks that one of the Newark machines is all black - one shall have a look and find out, don't you know. If not, I do believe I have some pics somewhere around.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics there. Yep, nice looking aircraft the PR9, and had a heck of a long service. Must have been a bit lonely and dark in the nose though!
> I see one has been reading the same web-site info old boy, judging by ones comments re the old slithery invertabrae.
> I'm fairly sure 88 used all black Cans at one time, just got to find some pics of the bilghters. Actually old bean, one thinks that one of the Newark machines is all black - one shall have a look and find out, don't you know. If not, I do believe I have some pics somewhere around.



I think actually that the Jolly Old Spooks flew some RAF Cans in Chilean Colours some time around 1982

- just happened to be the same time as the Falklands - What a Coincidence !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

Canberra Squadrons of the RAF

Hyperscale Canberra guide in pdf


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

If the pics are in the right order they should be....B(I)8.
The gunsight and front screen.
Port side looking forward showing throttles.
Starboard looking forward over the pilot access aperture.
Port side to the rear. The Yellow-Black cover is over the canopy eject handle.
Starboard at the rear.
Navigator's take-off seat - Note, no ejector seat for the navigator.
Navigator's desk.
Bomb aimer's position..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

B(I)8 Canberra...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2009)

I say old chap, rather a good show there, don't you know!
Nice find on the squadrons and the build guides old bean, and I see you opened, or re-found the pics I got for you.
If it's not too late, I think I might have a control yoke you can modify to fit onto the control column, as the B(I)8 didn't have the 'fighter' type grip. Don't know why Airfix didn't include a yoke - maybe the (Chinese?) tool-makers worked off some photos for a different Mark, or it was missing the yoke.
Let me know if you want the part , there's a good chap.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2009)

If you can find it, I don't mind correcting the balls up old boy.... The "stick" seem to be awfully long as well, almost to the top of the front panel! 

Cheers lads!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

The pooh-pooh has been corrected old boy...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 7, 2009)

Jolly good show old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2009)

Much obliged old boy!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to get you slightly moist....there are now four cockpits attending this weekends Cockpitfest at Newark

Canberra TT.18, Canberra PR.9, Canberra T.4, Canberra T.19

I'll see what I can do with regards to pics. You should be warned tho' that while I can recognise a Canberra 9 out of 10 times, I have absolutely no idea of what mark has what canopy / opening 'bonnet' etc so I'll start from the outside and work my way around each one...access permitting !

I'll post up some shots monday eve when I'm back


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, you done an incredible job! I love this airplane.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2009)

Good stuff Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Much obliged O' Ancient One..!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2009)

Great stuff Gary. No doubt we'll be able to tell the difference between the Marks (I think!). Have a great weekend mate, and don't drink too much....well ok then, have a couple of good 'sessions'!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Getting something done, or trying anyway.....I want my *black!*


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2009)

Good grief! It's the Warton prodution line in miniature!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 15, 2009)

That's cool Lucky! Makes me wish I could get back into it again, just not enough room on the plate at the moment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Now, which would be correct for the Canberra from the No. 13 Squadron, Akrotiri in '61 or Luqa, Malta in '65?

Thanks for the email btw Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy crap...Jan it looks really like the assembling line.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Holy crap...Jan it looks really like the assembling line.



Nope.....this is an assembly line !. If I remember correctly, this is a model collection of all marks and variants

And a few shots of some of the Canberra 'pits and residents at Newark last weekend. Unfortunately, I was so snowed under talking with a never ending stream of interested visitors about my 51, I didnt get much of a chance to get around and take all the pics I had intended. Sorry !

I do like the all black one that was used at Boscombe Down !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Outstanding pics Gary, simply outstanding! Was the guy locked in inside that nose on the ground, and not let out again until landed again?  

1. Better not suffer from claustrophobia!
2. Better watch what you're eating so that you don't get an upset stomach!
3. How the h*ll do I get out!?

Much appreciated Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 18, 2009)

The only way in was through the open front....and then out when the ground crew opened up on landing, as you say, certainly not for the claustrophobic !. I did get inside one of the 'pits and I have to say that the heat was stifling even with the access doors open and that was without all the electrics humming away !.

It looks like at least he got sit on a bang seat...judging by the handle at the front of the seat pan, but I have no idea if he would go up ...or down !. I would not even consider sitting in the front of one those beasts unless I had complete and utter confidence in the dude doing the driving !.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2009)

Great stuff Gary, thanks!
Jan, do the instructions say which bay doors are for which period? If not, you should be able to work it out from the diagrams and drawings in the link I sent you. AFAIK, the bay doors were interchangeable depending on the package - and the linescan, and ultimately digital PR/surveillance/survey kit would be from the late 60's, the 70's and the latest deployments, up to 2006 (I think that was the last, anyway.) I'd need to see the instruction sheet and the diagrams of the 'wet' fit to advise further though. The overall equipment fit, specific to task, would determine which packs were fitted, and therefore which bay doors were used, if this makes sense!!??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

Geedee said:


> and then out when the ground crew opened up on landing, as you say, certainly not for the claustrophobic !. I did get inside one of the 'pits and I have to say that the




Ok, that's the part I would not be too crazy about.

Great pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2009)

The bottom one is for a machine based at Wyton in September '63.... So I think that I'll use that one for my 13 squadron photo bird as well, or?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Btw, these guys had a few things for the Canberra.... A2Zee Models Just write Canberra and hit "Search".


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2009)

That confirms what I was thinking about the two bays then Jan. The bottom one is the 'wet' bay (film cameras) from the original fit, and I presume the top one is the later pattern, with the 'window' apertures for linescan/IR and digital and EIG equipment. I think you should be OK to go with your choice for that period. Of course, I could _possibly_ get exact info if I asked Sir brother in law!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds good to me old boy! I leave that up to you....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, 

Hopefully attach the wings to their fuselages today....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2009)

Well make sure you don't attach too many wings, and end up with a Canberra Zwilling! Hmm....now there's an idea.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't you f*cking start now with your ideas!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2009)

Now now, remember what the Doctors told you, it's not good for you getting agitated, especially at your time of life. Don't forget now, take your meidicarion on time, and don't be looking too long at those young ladies, it could bring on another one of those attacks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, let's see if I can kickstart one of these again.....among others!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

MRCA - Must RETURN to Canberra Again..........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quite....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

What about one in Russian markings....like in Claves Profile thread?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah! Like those Binbrook-based ones used in the movie 'Billion Dollar Brain', or whatever it was called! They actually looked 'Russianish'!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Be quiet will yous...!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 5, 2010)

Och! Haddaway an boil yer heed - or deep-fry a Mars Bar........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Guinness and drams....


----------

